# Website



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I e-mailed Rob (Rwoehr) earlier in the week about possibly starting a website for the club. He has offered to do the coding and assist in finding us a host for a website if we can come up with the content for the site. 

Is this something everyone would be interested in? If so, let me know your thoughts, either here or via e-mail. I have no idea what the cost would be for a host...just tossing around an idea


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Hosting is pretty cheap these days. Maybe 5 bucks a month depending on the functionality needed within the site. Let me know if you need assistance. I just recently did the new www.aquabotanic.com

jB


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Nice work on AB jB! I have to admint I haven't been over there since last year. The forums were so slow, they just drove me nuts. It seems to be much quicker now. Maybe I will have the patience to visit again now 

$5 a month is definately doable for a price! I was thinking much higher than that! I will definately need assistance since I know absolutely nothing about starting a website! One of the guys in the club (Rob) has offered to help and I assume he is way more knowledgeable than I am. 

I don't even have any responses from the club members yet on input for the site so it may be a while before I contact you but thank you very much for your generous offer!


----------

